# 8n brake pawls.



## Jihnstaubin (Oct 24, 2021)

Any suggestions on rebuilding or replacing brake pawls. Seems a poor design. 
Mine are worn.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's one!





UFF56015U Brake Pawl Sector-Left-Used-Replaces 8N2796


Replaces number 8N2796 Fits: 8N



www.waltstractors.com





Here's another.


Ford Tractor 8N Brake Pawl Sector-8N2796


And or this








BRAKE PAWL


Brake Pawl




www.wengers.com


----------

